# Nottinghamshire



## mollyx (Jun 21, 2018)

Is there any support groups or just people in the Midlands that needs to get out as much as I do? Help 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

mollyx said:


> Is there any support groups or just people in the Midlands that needs to get out as much as I do? Help
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


If you join meetup.com you'll find a Nottingham based SA group and groups in Birmingham.


----------

